# Bildbearbeitung: Ist Java zu schlecht? oO



## ToNyXXL (22. Mrz 2007)

Servus,
ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Rollenspiel in Java das mich mal wieder an meine Grenzen treib.
Dabei handelt es sich um ein Bild, in diesem Fall 1000x800px (was für unser spiel eigentlich noch klein sein sollte...) welches sich zur Laufzeit nicht zurechtschneiden lassen will. Der Held bleibt in diesem Spiel immer in der Mitte, was heißt, das sich das Level (also das gezeichnete Bild als Hintergrund) aus einem großem Bild immer wieder neu zurechtschneiden soll, hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. Nun, mein Problem ist, dass es im Konstruktor super funktioniert, nur sobald ich den Befehel 

```
g.drawImage(createImage(new FilteredImageSource(mapimg_1.getSource(), new CropImageFilter(pos_x, pos_y, 824, 568))), 0, 0, 824, 568, this);
```
oder von mir aus auch als variable in den Code packe, zeichnet er das Bild und den ganzen Frame nicht mehr korrekt. Die Anwendung hat natürlich auch ne Run Methode mit Thread Sleep Funktion vom Wert 40 ms(?). Ich denke es liegt dadran das Java es nicht schafft, in dieser Zeit das Bild zu verarbeiten. Wenns so wäre, wäre das ziemlich traurig und nen direkter Schlag ins Gesicht =(

Also bitte sacht mir das Gegenteil ^^

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen!!


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (22. Mrz 2007)

Das immer Java schuld ist wenn man nicht programmieren kann....

Folgender Vorschlag:

Du postest n bissl mehr Code und wir sagen dir dann woran es liegen könnte


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mrz 2007)

Hast du eine grobe Vorstellung davon was du mit dieser Methode pro Zeichenoperation an Speicher und Rechenzeit verbrätst?  :shock:
Da braucht man auch nicht mehr Code zu sehen um zu erkennen das das Mist ist.  :noe:


----------



## ToNyXXL (22. Mrz 2007)

naja die klasse wo das drin steht umfasst mittlerweile 500 zeilen code, und das is auch eigentlich der befehl wos drauf ankommt xD, vll noch zu pos_x und pos_y, das sind die x und y koordinaten, die in der oberen linken ecke vom spielfeld sind, berechnet anhand der x/y spielerposition ^^
hier vll noch der code vom mapimg_1 im konstruktor:

```
ImageIcon mapimg_1_tmp = new ImageIcon("map_1.png");
mapimg_1 = mapimg_1_tmp.getImage();
```


----------



## ToNyXXL (22. Mrz 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du eine grobe Vorstellung davon was du mit dieser Methode pro Zeichenoperation an Speicher und Rechenzeit verbrätst?  :shock:
> Da braucht man auch nicht mehr Code zu sehen um zu erkennen das das Mist ist.  :noe:



aba das muss doch irgendwie im ansatz realisierbar sein, bitte sach ja =)
ich weiß sonst echt nich wie ich das anstellen soll, ich kann ja nich zum lehrer gehen und sagen, ja sorry, aba java ist für spieleprogrammierung nicht geeignet, gibts nich...

vll als bufferedimage? frisst das weniger?


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mrz 2007)

ToNyXXL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich weiß sonst echt nich wie ich das anstellen soll, ich kann ja nich zum lehrer gehen und sagen, ja sorry, aba java ist für spieleprogrammierung nicht geeignet, gibts nich...


Dann würdest du ja auch lügen, denn es gibt auch hochperformante 3D Spiele in Java, nur wussten die Entwickler eben was sie tun.  :roll: 
Was du da vorhast lässt sich in *keiner* Programmiersprache auf *keinem* handlesüblichen Rechner performant lösen.
Ein Zeichenvorgang sollte 25-70 mal die Sekunde erfolgen und du kopierst pro Zeichnung mehrere MB an Daten.
Ist doch klar das es so in die Hose geht.
Dein Orginal Image ist auch nicht wirklich groß, daher brauchst du dich nicht weiter mit Tiles zu beschäftigen, stattdessen musst du einfach das komplette Bild im Speicher halten und eben nur den erforderlichen Teil anzeigen.


----------



## ToNyXXL (22. Mrz 2007)

> Dein Orginal Image ist auch nicht wirklich groß, daher brauchst du dich nicht weiter mit Tiles zu beschäftigen, stattdessen musst du einfach das komplette Bild im Speicher halten und eben nur den erforderlichen Teil anzeigen.



das hört sich so an als wenn es hoffnung gäbe 
kannste mir vll nen ansatz geben wie du das in der praxis meinst mit "nur den erforderlichen teil anzeigen"?
wäre super nett =)


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mrz 2007)

Wo ist denn das Problem nur den Teil zu zeichnen den du brauchst?
Du kannst drawImage einen Offset übergeben, das dürfte die einfachste Lösung sein.


----------



## ToNyXXL (22. Mrz 2007)

das problem ist warscheinlich das ich java anfänger bin 
aba ich google jetz erstma nach offset - danke =)


----------



## ToNyXXL (22. Mrz 2007)

Beim Online Buch "Java ist auch nur eine Insel" bin ich auf folgendes gestoßen 





> Wünschen wir lediglich ein Teilbild als BufferedImage, führt uns getSubimage(int x, int y, int w, int h) zum Ziel.



Ist das dann auch so speicherlastig? Weil so wie ich das verstehe schneidet Java das Bild ja hier nicht, sondern nimmt nur den passenden Teil raus!?


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mrz 2007)

ToNyXXL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist das dann auch so speicherlastig? Weil so wie ich das verstehe schneidet Java das Bild ja hier nicht, sondern nimmt nur den passenden Teil raus!?


Das willst du nicht haben. Objekte in paint zu erzeugen ist immer eine schlechte Idee.
Du musst das Bild einfach versetzt zeichnen.


----------



## ToNyXXL (22. Mrz 2007)

ich habs jetz hinbekommen so das es klappt! danke dir für die geistliche aufklärung xD

```
g.drawImage(mapimg_1, (0 - Rect_x * 20), (0 - Rect_y * 20), 1000, 600, this);
```
damit verschiebt er das bild passend, und die w und h muss ich immer auf die maximale bildbreite setzten ^^


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mrz 2007)

ToNyXXL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> danke dir für die geistliche aufklärung xD


nee, nee, für religiöse Fragen bin ich nicht zuständig.


----------

